# Long time user HATES Finale 2008.



## steve (Nov 20, 2007)

I have used Finale since 2.0 and have many suggestions that were placed in , Mac writers in favor of casual users with PCs. Since 2007 Finale sucks!

Are there any Encore users or Score users who can contact me and describe those programs to me. Send me an e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## nikolas (Nov 20, 2007)

Can you explain why finale 2007- upwards sucks? Cause I hear from other long time Finale users that it works great...


----------



## Jaap (Nov 20, 2007)

I am not using Finale 2008 yet. Didnt read enough to see if I will update, but I am using Finale 2007 and enjoying it. 
I am using Finale since 3.0 and I enjoy almost every update to be honest. The program is getting more flexible and more or more options are worked out to use it as a "sequencer" as well. Since recently I am using my Ewql library with Kontakt in Finale and fully enjoying it. The midi options getting quite big and almost no need anymore for me to export the midi. 

I can create a full professional score for my publisher as well create very nice audio tracks that I can export as wave for final mixing in Sonar.
Couldnt have dreamed about this 10 years ago 

What is it that you dislike? I am also getting curious.


----------



## shadoe42 (Nov 20, 2007)

Encore would be a step backwards from even Finale 2006. I have used Finale up to 2007, Encore, but have switched to Sibelius myself. Just a personal preference.


----------



## mirrodin (Apr 11, 2008)

I've also been a long time user. I have to say 2007 had it's quirks but it seems to have evolved in leaps and bounds in 2008, and the update available seems to fix a lot of problems people may have been having, although the update list seems to be more packed with added features than bugfixes.


----------

